# Kastle - Sable Pup Growing Up 8wks-7mths



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

When he shed most of his puppy coat:

When he started to look like a dog and not a puppy anymore:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He's getting so dark!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Hehehe those ear tuffs!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow, it's CRAZY how some sable dogs change as they grow!


----------



## jchilders04 (Jan 11, 2011)

Such a gorgeous pup!


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

He's really nice! Lovely dog


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

He will only get more handsome as he matures....what a looker!


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

He is stunning!! I love the sables  So cool to watch him grow!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

OMG. I am so in love with sables! (Of course I love my Rocket Dog, but next dog....)

He is stunning.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I love the age progression pictures. It is neat seeing how his coat changed!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Handsome boy!


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow!!! LOVE him!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Handsome dog.. love the progression pictures.


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

Neat sequence of photos!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kastle :wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

He is a gorgeous boy!:wub:


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Kastle is such a cutiepie, it is amazing to watch him grow and change!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Great job with the stacks! I need you to come help me with my dog...


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!!  I :wub: my boy! 

I did the same thing with his head shots for each month as well - love to look back and see what changes he's gone through!



robk said:


> Great job with the stacks! I need you to come help me with my dog...


I have no idea what I'm doing LOL I've never stacked anything in my life until I got Kastle. Then I just kind of went for it! I can't get his leg extended as far back anymore like I did for awhile...I don't know if he just doesn't bend that way anymore or if he's just a stinker. Wellllll I KNOW he's a stinker but...hahaha


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is soooo gorgeous


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Kastle is going from such an adorable pup to a very handsome dog. It is amazing how dark his has gotten in such a short time. 

And your progression really shows how quickly they mature...physically, at least...


----------

